

Show HN:Free Feedback widget for websites - dhirajbajaj

Need to have reviews about feedbacker.
URL: http://feedbacker.bakarbox.com/
======
adityar
Maybe you should allow people to mark out/highlight an area for feedback? the
issue may not be obvious from a whole page screenshot. Other than that, nice.

~~~
dhirajbajaj
you mean google plus type??

